
Question the Current Dogma: Is Kubernetes Hyper-Scale Necessary for Everyone? - fugazithehaxoar
https://thenewstack.io/question-the-current-dogma-is-kubernetes-hyper-scale-necessary-for-everyone/
======
verdverm
I don't think scaling is the primary driver for k8s anymore. It's all the
other features that make it far superior to the alternative orchestration
systems. Also the ecosystem

------
bg24
It is less about hyperscale. More about building agile applications that can
have independent discrete ship’able components.

Also fear of missing out is another factor.

